# RST Vogue Air RL



## Ghost-Cross (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo RST Team,

ich fahre ein Ghost Cross 7500 09 Bike mit der von Ghost verbauten RST Vogue Air Gabel.

Bei dieser Gabel ist das Losbrechmoment sehr hoch, und auch die Federung erfolgt sehr hakelig (beim Ein- und Ausfedern).
Ich benutze auch Brunox Gabel Deo jedoch ist keine Besserung in Sicht.
Ausserdem ist im oberen Punkt ein wenig Spiel in der Gabel.

Mein Händler sagt das diese "Probleme" bei dieser Gabel normal sind, da es sich nicht um die beste Gabel handelt.
Jedoch ist die Vogue Air doch die beste Gabel die RST für 28" anbietet!?

Sind die 2 genannten "Probleme" wirklich normal?

Ich bin kurz davor die Gabel auszubauen und gegen einen anderen Hersteller zu tauschen, da aus eigenen Erfahrungen und Probefahrten Gabeln anderer Hersteller (auch Air) wesentlich sensibler ansprechen.

Ausserdem wollte ich einen Remote Lockouthebel für den Lenker mit Bowdenzug und allen anderen benötigten Teilen nachrüsten, da zur Zeit der Lockout direkt an der Gabel betätigt werden muss.
Jedoch sind wohl diese Teile nicht bei RST verfügbar.
Ist dies korrekt?

Ich möchte der Vogue Air noch eine Chance geben.

Könnt Ihr mir Hoffnung geben und helfen!? 

Vielen Dank!

Gruß


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ghost-Cross,

da macht es sich der Händler aber einfach... ein hakeliges Ansprechverhalten ist sicher nicht der gewünschte Werkszustand der Gabel. Das Ansprechverhalten der RST Vogue ist eigentlich sehr sensibel.
Da es sich um das RST Topmodell der Cross Serie handelt, kann man so was nicht durchgehen lassen und wir sollten auf jeden Fall mal überprüfen (lassen), was der "Fehler" bei dieser Gabel ist.
Zur Eingrenzung der Fehlerquellen hier mal ein paar Fragen: War dieses stockende Ansprechen schon ab dem Kauf des Rades vorhanden? Das Rad und somit die Gabel sind 2009 gekauft worden, regelmäßig oder auch viel gefahren worden (auch im Winter?) und wurden in den empfohlenen Intervallen gewartet? 
Da RST eine Schmierung per Fett realisiert hat bei diesem Modell ist eine regelmäßige Wartung für die Leichtgängigkeit sehr zu empfehlen.
Und auch zum Punkt "Spiel in der Gabel" - ist dies eindeutig der Gabel zuzuweisen?
Ein Upgrade Kit zum Nachrüsten gibt es in der Form nicht, aber bei Paul Lange kann man die Lenkerfernbedienung schon seit Jahren kaufen - den Zug und die Hülle kann man von den Schaltungskomponenten übernehmen. Also wird sich wegen des Remote Lockouts schon eine Lösung finden lassen 

Das war es vorerst mal von unserer Seite.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Cross (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo, erstmal danke für die Rückantwort.

Habe das Rad im Mai 09 gekauft.
Das schlechte Ansprechverhalten und das Spiel ist schon seit Anfang an, und das Spiel ist eindeutig der Gabel zuzuweisen.
Gabel wurde bisher erst 400 KM gefahren und das nur im Sommer.
Eine Wartung wurde bisher nicht durchgefürt.

Gruß


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ghost-Cross,

dann mal ab damit zum Händler und zu Paul Lange einschicken - der kann dann bitte mit angeben, dass das RST Europa Büro um eine Einsendung der Gabel gebeten hat (gerne auch außen auf dem Karton "z.Hd. RST Europa").
Dann schauen wir uns die Gabel mal genau an.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Ghost-Cross (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

ich denke das ich auch selbst die Gabel einschicken darf oder?

Denn mein Händler wird mir sicherlich die Ein- und Ausbaukosten berechnen und den Versand ebenfalls, da meine Händler ja sagt das dies alles normal ist. Ausserdem hätte ich mein Bike zuhause, wenn ich die Gabel selbst ausbaue und versende, und es müsste nicht die ganze Zeit beim Händler stehen.

Wie lange würde es dauern mit der Begutachtung etc. der Gabel? Muss ich die Gabel jetzt sofort einschicken, oder hat es Zeit bis zum Winter wo ich das Rad eh nicht brauche?

Brauchte dann noch bitte die Anschrift.


Achso, ich habe nun noch einen Händler gefunden der den Lockout Hebel anbietet, jedoch wurde mir von diesem auch gesagt, das der Hebel zur Zeit nicht lieferbar ist und er nicht weiss wann der Hebel wieder vorrätig sein wird. Das habe ich nun schon von allen Händlern gehört die ich gefragt habe!?


Danke und Gruß


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ghost-Cross,

stimmt, den Lockout Hebel gibt es derzeit nur für Oversize Lenker, sprich die Klemmschelle hat einen Durchmesser von 26,5mm Durchmesser - 
Paul Lange Artikelnummer FA003856261.
Viele wollen die Gabel auch als Endkunde zu Paul Lange einsenden. Dies ist jedoch nicht möglich, 
da Paul Lange ein Großhandelspartner ist und nur mit dessen Kunden arbeiten kann. 
Ohne Kundennummer die Sachen bearbeiten und dem Versand übergeben geht leider nicht.

Die Begutachtung für eine Schlechtwetterperiode aufzusparen ist eine gute Idee 

Wir sind bereit dafür 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Ghost-Cross (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

dann werde ich mal schauen wann und über welchen Händler ich das ganze abwickeln werde.
Ist es sinnvoll wenn ich hier über das Forum nochmals bescheid gebe wenn ich die Gabel einschicken lasse?

Gruß


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ghost-Cross,

schaden kann es nicht 
Nein - Spaß beiseite! Es wird nichts an der Serviceleistung ändern, wenn hier mit etwas Nachdruck gearbeitet wird. Wir behandeln jeden Fall so kulant wie möglich um unseren Kunden einen guten Servie anbieten zu können.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Rizzer (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 

wie ist die Story nun ausgegangen ?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. November 2012)

Hallo,

bei uns ist leider nichts angekommen in der Richtung.
Hoffen aber trotzdem dass alles irgendwie abgewickelt werden konnte.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------

